# FLR(M) visa success in less than 60 mins - few tips and pointers :)



## shayonislynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello all,

Just a quick heads up to say we got our FLR(M) at Liverpool PEO in under an hour yesterday and over the moon  We couldn't have done it without the help and support that we found at this forum and just want wanted to return the favour with some helpful tips that might be useful to future applicants.

Like 2farapart, Leanna and Joopa keep mentioning, please don't pile on unnecessary documents for your application. The simpler and more systematic, the quicker your decision. The UKBA document checklist is all that you need along with any supporting evidence that you may feel would add to your specific case.

I applied under CAT A and was worried about the fact that both my husband and myself had received an increase in our salaries in the past 6 months (even though we have worked with the same empliyer for over 6 months). When answering 7Aiii, the answer to this is YES. It doesn't matter if you've had a raise in the past 6 months as long as all your payslips are over £1550 each month (whether from a single applicant or combining salaries).

Anyway, long story short. We had a 10am appointment and arrived at the PEO at 9.15am. Within 10 minutes we were done with securty and were waiting our turn for the first level of check. The woman was lovely and helpful and went through our application. This took all of five minutes after which we waited for our turn to pay. WBy 9.45am, we had paid and were in queue to be called by our CW. A few minutes late (the CW called us around 10.10am, but nevertheless she was pleasant and not at all intimidating. We presented our files and all the documents photocopied (which she was delighted at, please do carry a set of photocopies with you they really do appreciate it) and asked us to take a seat and to wait for my biometrics. I got my biometrics call within 10 minutes, it took all of 5-7 minutes andf I was back in the waitinmg area by 10.30am. Then all it was was a one hour wait. No questions at all, we were called by our CW at 11am and informed that our application had been successful 

Newedless to say, my husband and I spent the rest of the day celebrating with a lovely Spanish meal and drinks afterwards 

Right then, when it came to documents this is what we did. We used 2 folders - one a pocket folder and the other a folder with elastic straps that can hold documents in.

In the pocket folder, we provided all the letters and other simple paperwork and placed notes asking to refer to envelopes in the document folder that contacinted verything from our marraige certificate to payslips, contracts, bank statements and tenancy agreements.

Here's the list:

- Cover letter (now I know that this isn't necessary for a PEO appointment, but we used one side of an A4 paper to ducment our lives. I wrote 3 small paragraphs stating what I had been upto since I entered the country on a student visa and the journey with my husband till date - all dates in bold. This was just to give the CW a glimpse into our lives. My husband wrote one small paragraph detailing why we need to reside in the UK - family and private ties - and we both signed the letter.

- Notes - On one A4 paper, we detailed any issues we thought might be raised for our application and explained the circumstances (eg. I changed my name via deed poll, we both started a new job so didn't have a P60, etc)

-Table of contents
Personal Details
Applicant Passport
Applicant Post Study Work Visa
Sponsor Passport
Applicant Deed Poll

Marrige Details
Proof of marriage - See envelope I

Accomodation Details 
Property Evaluation - No overcrowding (we just got a letter from our letting agents confirming this)
Proof of accomodation - See envelope II
Deposit Protection Scheme Letter
Council Tax bill
Voter Registration form

Employment Details
Applicant letter from employer
Sponsor letter from employer

Proof of finances
Contracts of employment - See envelope III
6 months payslips - See envelope IV
6 months stamped bank statements - See envelope V

English language
MA degree from Cardiff Uni
Transcript details for above mentioned documents

Supporting evidence (we include a table of contents in the pocket folder before the start of the documents so the CW could scan it and decide if he/she wanted to see these documents or not)
-Letter from my husband's mother
-Letter from my line manager
-Birtch certificate (husband's)
-Letter from UKBA confirming my PSW visa
-Utility bills like Sky, Council Tax DD letter, Water
- My resume

That's it. We did carry a million more documents but kept it to ourselves in case we were asked to produce any further evidence. We were asked no questions presumably because our application was comprehensive enough. The experience at Liverpool PEO was fantastic and it was a stress-free and enjoyable process. If I had to do it again (which I will, in 30 months), I would not change a thing!

All the best for those going through the process, it's hard work but if you're organised enough it shouldn't be a problem at all. Hope this helps  x


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

YAY!! CONGRATS!! 

So glad that your appointment went smoothly, and very quickly! Thanks for sharing your story and experience. Enjoy your time now to relax while you wait for your BRP.


----------



## shayonislynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you Leanna  Like I said, couldn't have done it without you guys! Now thw wait begins for the BRP after which there's more work to do like changing my passport and applying for a new BRP. Ah it never ends!


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

hold up, you mean to say you can apply for a spouse visa at some office and have it confirmed in a day?

:S


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Harun said:


> hold up, you mean to say you can apply for a spouse visa at some office and have it confirmed in a day?
> 
> :S


Not spouse visa, FLR(M). This is the further leave to remain stage AFTER an initial period of entry as a fiancee. 

Spouse visas, like Fiance(e) visas, must be applied for outside the UK.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

shayonislynn said:


> Thank you Leanna  Like I said, couldn't have done it without you guys! Now thw wait begins for the BRP after which there's more work to do like changing my passport and applying for a new BRP. Ah it never ends!


My BRP took about 6 days to get to me. Other people reported getting theirs in 3-4 days, but mine came out about the same time the UK got all the snow, so deliveries were delayed. I've opted not to change my name now, as yes, it sounds like quite the hassle! Good luck!


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Not spouse visa, FLR(M). This is the further leave to remain stage AFTER an initial period of entry as a fiancee.
> 
> Spouse visas, like Fiance(e) visas, must be applied for outside the UK.


So when I apply for my wife, would it be better if I was in India with her and gave her all my documents then she would apply there?

I've been thinking all along that it was up to me the sponsor in the UK to send everything to UKBA in England?

?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Harun said:


> So when I apply for my wife, would it be better if I was in India with her and gave her all my documents then she would apply there?
> 
> I've been thinking all along that it was up to me the sponsor in the UK to send everything to UKBA in England?
> 
> ?


If I remember correctly, you are sponsoring your wife on a spousal visa? Ie. You are already married and looking at bringing over your wife to the UK?

If so, she will have to apply via the UKBA Office (or third party) in India. I don't believe anything has to be sent to the UK. She is the applicant, so she has to apply in her country. There might be an option for priority application, but that will be approximately 3 weeks. Not 100% sure on this. 

Once she is here with her entry clearance, she will need to extend it in 2.5 years time. That is when you can use the same-day premium appointment in the UK.


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

Leanna said:


> If I remember correctly, you are sponsoring your wife on a spousal visa? Ie. You are already married and looking at bringing over your wife to the UK?
> 
> If so, she will have to apply via the UKBA Office (or third party) in India. I don't believe anything has to be sent to the UK. She is the applicant, so she has to apply in her country. There might be an option for priority application, but that will be approximately 3 weeks. Not 100% sure on this.
> 
> Once she is here with her entry clearance, she will need to extend it in 2.5 years time. That is when you can use the same-day premium appointment in the UK.


Yes we are married and I'm trying to bring her over to the UK.

So do I send her all my pay slips and bank statements etc..?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Harun said:


> Yes we are married and I'm trying to bring her over to the UK.
> 
> So do I send her all my pay slips and bank statements etc..?


Yes. She is the applicant, so she will need all your paperwork.


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

oh crap I'm going to see her next Sunday. My P60 won't be out till April. Oh heck I'm sending my parents out there then! If not I'll try to take another holiday in April and take all my documents out there. Will they need to see my passport or a copy will do?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Harun said:


> oh crap I'm going to see her next Sunday. My P60 won't be out till April. Oh heck I'm sending my parents out there then! If not I'll try to take another holiday in April and take all my documents out there. Will they need to see my passport or a copy will do?


For her application a copy of your passport will be fine. Of course she will have to include her original passport. 

Be sure to include originals of payslips, bank statements, etc. Your P60 and any additional documents can always be FedEx or UPS to her before she sends in her application. Don't stress - she's not applying for a few more months yes? Try and enjoy your vacation.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

hold on i m confused now

i married an indian girl who is in uk with right to work, i m applying for her right to live in uk with me

I am using FLR (M) form. are we using the correct form? we never applied for fiance visa or anthing


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> hold on i m confused now
> 
> i married an indian girl who is in uk with right to work, i m applying for her right to live in uk with me
> 
> I am using FLR (M) form. are we using the correct form? we never applied for fiance visa or anthing


Yes. WITHIN the UK, FLR(M) is the form you should use IF you are applying under one of the categories listed on the form. If you are applying from OUTSIDE the UK, then you would use for VAF4A for Fiance(e) or Spouse, or other forms as you are eligible.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

she is my spouse/ partner now after marraige and she is in the UK. am i using the correct form and she is eligible to apply from within the UK? she is here with a right to work 

thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

stressed2013 said:


> hold on i m confused now
> 
> i married an indian girl who is in uk with right to work, i m applying for her right to live in uk with me
> 
> I am using FLR (M) form. are we using the correct form? we never applied for fiance visa or anthing


Actually, it's your wife who is applying, not you. What visa does she have now?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nyclon said:


> Actually, it's your wife who is applying, not you. What visa does she have now?


If she is on Tier 2 General issued for longer than 6 months, she can 'switch' to family route (i.e. leave to remain as partner/spouse). She needs to meet the financial requirement, but since she is in UK with the right to work, both your incomes will count towards the £18,600 gross a year target.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

post study visa


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

Joppa said:


> If she is on Tier 2 General issued for longer than 6 months, she can 'switch' to family route (i.e. leave to remain as partner/spouse). She needs to meet the financial requirement, but since she is in UK with the right to work, both your incomes will count towards the £18,600 gross a year target.


she is not on tier 2 general, it is post study work visa (tier 1 I guess) and it is valid for two years (running out soon)

she is working but we r using only my income to sponsor as she was self employed for a little while

are we ok to switch her visa category from PSW to FLR(M)

the original poster had the same scenario but i m not aware if she applied for fiancee visa

also what is confusing me is that in order to apply within the uk does one has to have a fiancee visa first?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

PSW visa is fine. She can still switch before it expires. She didn't need a fiancée visa because she was already in UK on another visa valid longer than 6 months.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

stressed2013 said:


> she is not on tier 2 general, it is post study work visa (tier 1 I guess) and it is valid for two years (running out soon)
> 
> she is working but we r using only my income to sponsor as she was self employed for a little while
> 
> ...


No, if your wife already has permission to stay in the UK (longer than 6 months), she can switch into a spouse visa, as Joppa said. You are good to do what you are doing.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

Joppa said:


> PSW visa is fine. She can still switch before it expires. She didn't need a fiancée visa because she was already in UK on another visa valid longer than 6 months.


Thank god for that !

i had a mini heart attack there, i m preparing my wife's application just now !

we are applying by post now had a PEO appointment and cancelled it as the lawyer thinks the peo would ask us to apply by post 

and also our relationship is just 6 months old and we r married, do not want ECO to make this a reason

dont know if we r doing right


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I wouldn't go postal, unless I'm 100% certain PEO will refuse to consider. I'd still apply by PEO, with as much supporting evidence as you can about the genuineness of your relationship. They can always tell you to apply by post at the first look of your application at PEO.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

Its not only about relationship joppa, its the bloody zero hour contract, no one knoss anythjng about itn I m usinv category B.

Whst u think


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stressed2013 said:


> Its not only about relationship joppa, its the bloody zero hour contract, no one knoss anythjng about itn I m usinv category B.
> 
> Whst u think


Well, under Cat B, all you need to show is that in the previous 12 months you have actually earned £18,600, from more than one jobs, with more than one employers. I don't think your zero hour contract will affect it, provided you have actually earned the required amount and you are still in the same job or jobs.


----------



## shayonislynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi stressed2013,

You're okay, I switched from a PSW to the FLR(M) (no fiance visa) and also my husband had a zero hour contract but his employer confirmed his weekly hours on headed paper. If your gross adds upto £18,600 that's all they care about really. All the best


----------

